# [Solved]error bbswitch no such device no ACPI handle found

## double_crane

I notice those blogs about how to install bumblebee whith 

```

~$:lspci:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00.XX.XX :VGA compatible controller: nvidia device XXX

```

but on my laptop:  (install Gentoo,I have installed nvidia-drivers)

```

~$:lspci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 11e2 (rev a1)

```

And I have tried Ubuntu lspci output is about the same: (driver using nvidia-304)

```

~$:lspci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GT765M] device (rev a1)

```

why is my nvidia card recognized as 3D controller but not VGA controller?

when modprobe bbswitch ,it says no device found !!!

I'm sure my laptop support optimus, there is a label on the keyboard. And optimus is OK in windows

and in Ubuntu dmesg , I found this:

```

~$: dmesg :

Sep 10 00:50:41 K650C kernel: [   23.759137] bbswitch: cannot find ACPI handle for VGA device 0000:01:00.0

Sep 10 00:50:41 K650C kernel: [   23.759138] bbswitch: No discrete VGA device found

Sep 10 00:50:41 K650C bumblebeed[1639]: Module bbswitch could not be loaded (timeout?)

Sep 10 00:50:41 witch: cannot find ACPI handle for VGA device 0000:01:00.0650C bumblebeed[1639]: No switching method available. The dedicated card will always be on.

```

and in Gentoo when emerge nvidia-drivers, I notice this

```

module license NVIDIA traints kernel

```

how to make the nvidia card recognized as VGA compatible controller ,but not 3D controller?Last edited by double_crane on Sat Sep 14, 2013 3:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hadrons123

I guess this is a bug.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60829

might help.

----------

## double_crane

Solved

it's the kernel ACPI bug

use 3.7and before version ,bbswitch can be insmod correctly

use 3.8 to 3.10, it print  no such device error, and dmesg  you'll get can't find ACPI handle for VGA device PCI bus 1:0:0 ...

I tried 3.11.0 gentoo-sources , the bug was fixed,however nvidia-drivers 319.49 was'nt Compatible with kernel 3.11.0...

----------

